# Hello



## rigger67 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm from North Yorkshire and new to the mouse world. I rehomed some pet quality mice a while ago and have not looked back since. Have joined NMC ( as a result ) and eagerly awaiting info by post!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## rigger67 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks great forum, loads of info.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gorsh! there's been so many new members that I missed saying welcome...so Welcome!


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome  xx


----------

